# Christmas trees bring non natives to Alaska



## Geckoguy (Dec 10, 2008)

Heres an interesting short news article about how some froggy hitch hikers made their way to Alaska from Washington. Just about everything we do can spread non native specis makes you think where all of the products you buy come from and what tagged along for the ride. Unfortunately for these hitch hilers it is the end of the road....


Live frog 'ornaments' on Christmas trees - Environment- msnbc.com


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Damn... I never got lucky to find a frog in my trees.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

There have been a variety of things reported coming inside with Christmas trees.. bats.. 
possums.., 
snakes...

Ed


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

LOL, bats, possums, and snakes?!? How carefully are these trees inspected?


----------

